# barbed wire for goats



## anthonyadams1 (Oct 25, 2012)

thinking about a 10-12 strand barbed wire fence. starting 3" off the ground then a few at 3" a few at 4" and the top two at 5" spacing. stretched really tight with post every 10'..... any idea/opinions or experience ?


----------



## anthonyadams1 (Oct 25, 2012)

would be re-using most of the wire which otherwise would be thrown away and the post already in the ground. just trying to reduce the amount of field fence i have to buy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do not recommend barb wire fence, they can get cut up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You don't want to use barbed wire for goats. You are just asking for lots of accidents.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ditto and ditto.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Ditto Ditto on barb wire. We wouldn't have it on the farm. Can cause some terrible problems I think for all stock, not just goats.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I agree with everyone, not recommended. Last thing I'd wanna do is peel a goat or anything for that matter, out of barbed wire. My dad owns a fence company and barbed wire is nasty stuff.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I wouldn't use barbed wire; Electric fencing is cheaper, safer and more effective.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Need it be said? DITTO!!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I have all fencing that is frowned upon for goats...... :underchair: Barbed wire just a little bit above the ground, then woven which is roughly 2.5'-3' (with holes large enough for kids to get their heads stuck), a strand of electric, then another barbed. I haven't had any incidents yet, other than kids occasionally getting their head stuck when they are in that certain horn length age. Otherwise the fence is stretched very tight and if they try to stick their schnoodle between the wire they get a zap. I haven't had any escapees since going this route, other than them escaping into my neighbors buffalo fence (thankfully the buffalo have been gone a couple years now so its just empty.)

My only defense is that it was all free other than the posts and electric wire.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a 9 strand barbed wire fence around most of my big pastures (60 and 10 acres). I wouldn't use it for pens or small pastures. But I've never had an accident from it. When I moved to my place it was the cheapest option just to add strands to an existing barbed wire fence. I did my fence spacing as recommended in Storey's Guide To Raising Meat Goats: 3 inches from ground to first wire then, 4 in, 4 in, 4 in, 5 in, 5 in, 6 in, 8 in, and 8 in. It's not the best option but in Oklahoma barbed wire is just the standard fencing even for horse pasture because sooner or later your going to have cattle on it.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree with ladysecret - I wouldn't use it on anything less than 5 acres - for big parcels it can be effective.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I should clarify my post, mine is also only out in the pastures. My corrals aren't barbed.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My place is sectioned off in different fields, for the cows, with barb wire. When the goats go out to graze they end up going threw the barb wire fences to get from one place to another. It's 4 strands I'm not expecting it to hold them in lol but the only goat that ever got cut by it was my old lamancha with a saggy old udder. I also got ticked off at my buck for jumping his pen so put barb wire above his panels, he still kept jumping and never once cut himself although I was kinda hoping he would a little! 
I think your plan will be just fine and fairly safe. Just make sure you get the bottom wire close to the ground. Those suckers can turn their bones to liquid and fit threw the smallest places. And if it doesn't hold them then you still have the option of putting a strand or two of hot wire up as well


----------



## anthonyadams1 (Oct 25, 2012)

i think I'll try it and see if it doesn't work I'll try adding the hot wires


----------

